# Deer with 357mag ?



## ShawnC1994

I just recently purchased a new Taurus  66. 357 mag. was thinkin of carrying it hunting and was wondering if anyone else had shot a deer with a 357... I know what ppl think / say about it. I would not try anything over 20 yards. just want to know if it's enough gun within that distance with the right placement . btw I have two types of bullets, both 158 grains one is remington soft points. the others are monachs hollows. Also I know how to load and info on best load would be fantastic!!! thanks in advace!!


----------



## 8pointduck

The answer is yes, but how about a larger bullet?


----------



## ShawnC1994

I've considered this. since I will be loading them my self some ideas on bullet type size and powder would be a huge help if someone has been through this! thanks for the suggestion tho!


----------



## pacecars

Hard cast bullets are your friend


----------



## Lilly001

Hard cast 180 or 200 gr.
There are several factory loads available and plenty of hand loads listed. I use 180 gr HSM bear loads when I carry factory.
I think the 158 expanders are to light for reliable penetration on deer unless you hit them just right. I prefer an exit wound.


----------



## pacecars

A Federal Cast Core 180gr hard cast load will penetrate both shoulders at 75 yards. Ask me how I know


----------



## Bama B

180 grain and really take your time and become proficient. I have shot a lot of hogs with a 357 and its devastating.


----------



## ShawnC1994

thanks guys I'm sure gonna do some loading and try em!


----------



## Hoot

I agree with the above.  9mm, .40S&W and .45ACP are undoubtedly questionable rounds (ok for defense, but not for hunting).  .357 magnum and up are adequate rounds for medium sized game.

Proper bullet, fairly close range, good shot placement, and your quarry will go down without suffering.


----------



## Bob Wallace

I've killed a couple with my Ruger Blackhawk and 158gr Remingtons. With the right placement, no problem at all. Stay within your comfort range which mine is about 25 yards.


----------



## MCBUCK

Buffalo Bore 180gr cast.  Can't go wrong. Pricey but effective.  A good 158gr SJHP will work fine, provided you keep it fairly close; say 25-35yds.  I know people who have stretched them to 50, but I typically do not. I am shooting a 1992 Smith 686 w a 6"bbl and keep my shots under 30yds or so. Deer body language, size of deer, angle, etc...lots of variables when shooting a deer with a .357...for me anyway.


----------



## rharp

If using 158 use a soft point. If using heavier then you can use hollow or soft point or cast. It would be best not to go lighter than these weights. As far as powder I usually use H110 or Win. 296 which is the same powder now for full power loads. Use these and make a good shot and you will have meat.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

*.357*

I shoot 158 grain Ga. Arms Deer Stoppers in my S&W 66 Combat Magnum.  They are a hot load and do the job.


----------



## B Man

rharp said:


> If using 158 use a soft point. If using heavier then you can use hollow or soft point or cast. It would be best not to go lighter than these weights. As far as powder I usually use H110 or Win. 296 which is the same powder now for full power loads. Use these and make a good shot and you will have meat.



Solid advice!

I have two loads I run through mine.  158gr Hardcast or 180gr XTP's with a stout dose of H110 pushing them.


----------



## willie1971

I reload .357, but only shoot factory buffalo bore at deer.  There is no point in trying to save $/expermenting by reloading IMO... I just don't shoot that many deer with a revolver.  There are enough variables as it is with hunting, and shooting home loads adds 1 more, especially with bigger game.


----------



## frankwright

I trust my handloads more than most factory loads and tests at the range have shown my pistol and rifle loads are usually more accurate also.

I have killed or seen a few deer killed with my 180gr XTP handloads and they were reasonably close shots (30-40 yards) and the deer went right down with a well placed shot.

If you limit yourself to the distance that you are accurate at and wait for the right shot or pass on the shot, you will be fine.


----------



## rosewood

Yep, the variable loading my own adds is a load custom loaded for my firearm.  Can't get that in factory fodder.  If you ever start reloading, you tend to shoot a lot more.


----------



## jmoser

I load 180 LBTs and XTPs maxed out with H110.
Treat the .357 like a bow and choose shots carefully.


----------



## tcward

Anybody tried the Barnes 140 grain load on deer? Ballistic gel test I have seen are incredible with this round.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

ShawnC, my cousin used to hunt deer with pistols. He could hold a 5" group at 25 yards and would only shoot deer that were within "archery range" of about 30 yards.
He had good results.

He used a Rossi .357 revolver with an 8" barrel, usually with a red dot sight.  His ammo was 158 or 180 grain lead semi-wadcutters. 

He also used his full-sized 1911, both with open sights and later with a red dot on that gun.  It would give him coffee-can sized groups out to 30 or 40 yards. It was very effective on deer within those ranges. He used premium hollow-point ammo in 200 or 240 grain weights.


----------



## Rich M

With a rifle on my end...  My kid shot his first from the stand in the background.





I got this one from about 30 yards and blew chunks of meat out of him with 158 gr XTP FP and a hot Lil Gun load.  That's my Ruger M77 w/Votex Viper 2-7x32 on there.  Nice light gun set-up.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*My six inch 357*

I'd use my 6" barreled .357 magnum for deer out to about 50 yards.  I should be able to keep about an 8" group at that distance.


----------



## wallacem

357 does a great job on deer.  I use a 140 gr Speer bullet in front of H110 powder.   Wallacem in Ga


----------



## Bowyer29

B Man said:


> Solid advice!
> 
> I have two loads I run through mine.  158gr Hardcast or 180gr XTP's with a stout dose of H110 pushing them.



My buddy in VA has killed many now with the 158 gr cast. Not sure of velocity but his Grandad loads to max for these loads.


----------



## Rich M

If you are going to load heavier bullets, Lil Gun has more velocity and less pressure than H110.

I wish they made a 180 gr soft point and not just HPs or solids.

The 158 gr XTP FP is a serious bullet.


----------



## Larry Rooks

I have used a cast 180 gr silh bullet on several and it works great.  The mold is an RCBS They have always penetrated completely on broadside shots


----------



## Big7

PLENTY OF GUN! 
A good read HERE: (it's long but worth it)
http://guninstructor.net/Strasborg_Tests.pdf

AIT = Average Incapacitation Time
and note the .357 was a 4" bbl with early 90's technology
bullets.

And from a very respected forum, much like our's
quotes this:

For example, you can see that of all the guns tested, _the .357 Mag has the best stopping stats_, but the .40 and .45 are so close as to be about the same.

From THR (you figure dot what) it's not com.


----------



## Steve762us

Strasbourg is one 'study' that's considered "maybe it did happen,  maybe not, no one really knows". 

If it did happen, keep in mind the results were probably from shots fired at seven feet or less, and the best performers were frangible loads (e.g. Glaser's)...neither typical of hunting.


----------



## T-N-T

I killed an 8 point with a 357 carbine.  Not pistol.  I got some more velocity with the longer barrel, but.....
I shot something like 185 or 190 grain hollow point.  It stopped under skin on far side.  Went through a rib and far shoulder.   
Awesome blood trail and maybe 30 yard track.


----------



## Rich M

Easy for folks to start saying stuff didn't happen - I do it all the time.  LOL!

Personally, I have found the 357 mag (out of a rifle) to be just as good a dead-deer maker as my 30-06.  Sometimes I think the 357 is better cause they don't pick their head up when they fall to the 357.  It is a great round, some serious damage, dead deer.

I do not feel under-gunned and would not if I decided to use a handgun.  Call your shots and take your time.


----------



## Buckhead

.357 in a Contender or a carbine is a great 100 yd round, plenty of power.  In a revolver, different story.  Still effective, but limit your shots as if you were bow hunting.  I would recommend a 6+" of barrel and a bullet of at least 158 grains.  Have taken a couple of does with my 6" SW model 28.  Hot handloads that my buddy loaded for me.  Hard cast SWCs, 160 grains, me thinks.


----------



## aaron batson

Shot this one several years back with my little NEF 357 mag. 180 gr Cor-bons did a great job.


----------



## Sargent

I have a Marlin 1894c and a Dan Wesson 15-2 (6").  

I've used 180g Buffalo Bore with success in the Marlin.  Never saw anything when I went out just with the pistol.


----------



## smoothie

Iron sights I would go 50ish yards all day long. Check out the deer stoppers that ga arms has. They really thump deer


----------

